# word, integer, bcd, Low Byte, High Byte... ein für alle mal klären



## Gerri (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich lese immer wieder untersschiedliche Dinge über die Zahlenformate in Simatic. Bevor ich meine Frage stelle bitte ich darum, speziell auf STEP 7 einzugehen. Nicht Intel, nicht andere Hersteller oder ähnliches.

Meine Fragen:
Wie sieht ein aufgeschlüsseltes Word und Dword aus. (Bits und Bytes).
Was hat das mit dem Zahlenwert auf sich (kein minus, BCD)?
Wo (bei welchen Anwendungen) übernimmt die S7 das Umrechnen.
Wie ist Integer aufgeschlüsselt (LOW Byte, LOW HIGH Byte usw).
Sind bei einem Wort (zusammengefasste Bit-Kombination) auch die Bytes vertauscht?
Hat jemand einen brauchbaren Link mit einer Darstellung davon - eventuell eine Tabelle?
Wann muß ich das Format HEX berücksichtigen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Juli 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist Hex, Dez, Bin nur eine andere Darstellung *eines* Inhaltes. Je nach Bedarf wird die eine oder andere Variante zur Ein- oder Ausgabe bevorzugt. Siemens hat, im Gegensatz zu Intel (wenn diese Info auch nicht gewünscht war), ein Big-Endian-Format (also wie Motorola) oder auch Netzformat genannt.

DW x besteht aus
W x (Highword) und W x+2 (Lowword) oder 
B x (highest Byte), B x+1, B x+2 und B x+3 (lowest Byte)
Die Bits ergeben sich aus den Bytes.

Diese Dinge, einschließlich BCD, sind auch sehr gut in der Siemens-Hilfe beschrieben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Juli 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Diese Dinge, einschließlich BCD, sind auch sehr gut in der Siemens-Hilfe beschrieben.


 
Und zwar zu finden unter :
Datentypen - elementare Datentypen - und dann das gewünschte wählen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Fanta-Er (8 Juli 2008)

*????*

verstehe deine probleme nicht........

öffne einen fc/fb.
gehe auf hilfe.
öffne hilfe zu awl oder kop oder fup.

schon kannst du dir alle befehle aufrufen -AWL operat. übersicht.
tip: deutschen mnemonik

hier werden dir alle befehle mit beispiel erklärt.

oder......
in der selben hilfe suchen und einfach zb int eigeben und lesen.
die hilfe für diesen bereich ist gut und mit beispielen,


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 Juli 2008)

*word, int usw...*

2 Punkte:

1. Zahlenkreis - damit weisst du was negativ (int) sein kann und was nicht (word).

2. Motorola Format

Ich denke damit ist alles geschrieben

m


----------

